# How to heal small white scars?



## lebanesemommy (Jul 13, 2018)

Hi guys, my vizsla just loooooves to play with other dogs at the dog park, unfortunately the playing has given my vizsla some nicks and scratches around the face. Most of them heal, but I noticed 2 marks where a small spot of the skin is showing and theres no fur. Its very minor and there was no blood visible or anything. I am just wondering if it will heal and fur will grow back? I did apply some neosporin on the marks.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

in my experience some will and some won`t. Bende has a small one which gets a pressure every time he sits as it is on a hind leg knee. i remember when he got it at the age of around 8 months and it has not grown back ever since. face most probably will. it may or may not be any help, but the AKC confirmation calls those out as NOT to be punished as they are proof of a working dog!. (needless to say i don`t like them either, his beautiful coat should not be disrupted by any scar...)


----------



## lebanesemommy (Jul 13, 2018)

Thank you Gabica. I agree that it is such a huge bummer when their beautiful coat has some small nicks here and there.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

My pretty little Shine, has a tiny white spot on top of her head. Its caused by a correction from her grandma. Hers is permanent, as the hair grew back white.


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

Our recently turned 1-yr old V had small white nicks on his face around 9-10 weeks old from playing with other dogs. Our breeder suggested patience and they will most likely heal. About 4 in total. It took a while but all healed 100%.

HTH


----------



## lebanesemommy (Jul 13, 2018)

thank you guys!


----------

